# Heads up on a Nice Road master!!



## Unkle Krusty (Jun 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230266731391 

Thought someone might need parts?


----------

